# Thanking someone for a like?



## NewBuilder (Dec 17, 2020)

What is the proper etiquette for thanking someone when they give you a like?  A private message, responding in the


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 17, 2020)

Few do, most don't.
Some will personally thank each and every Like they get in a thread, any thread, not just their own threads.
I imagine there might be some that use PMs.

Personally I do not reply to every Like I receive.

I do try to reply back to everyone who replies to my threads whether they included a Like or not.

The system here used to be Points, and Points were generally given to something that the giver considered extraordinary or worthy for whatever reason.
And you only had a limited number of Points that you could give per day.
So back then giving and receiving Points meant more than the current Facebook-esque Likes.

I tried to reply to every Point I was given whether there was a reply or not.
Again, it meant a lot more to get a Point from someone.


----------



## smokin peachey (Dec 17, 2020)

Basically comes down to personal preference. There are a few that I have seen trying to thank everyone who likes there post but for the most part it seems people don’t respond with a thanks for the like. Chili summed it up pretty well so I won’t say the same thing twice.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 17, 2020)

^^^^^^^ EXACTLY! MY RESPONSE IS EXACTLY AS CHILE’S.  I don’t thank everybody who gives me a like, but I do appreciate it. Back in the day the point system really meant something. If you got a point it was for something special. Now I just give out likes to everybody unless their thread has nothing to do with smoking meat or food & it seems that everybody does it too. Personally I wish they would just do away with the likes, it’s just like facebook & really means nothing. If you notice some of the old timers get likes for nothing more than a grilled cheese sandwich, but a newbie that puts up a beef Wellington may only get 2 or 3 responses & a couple of likes. I say get rid of it. A written thank-you for a well written thread would be much better than just hitting the like button. But of course this is only my opinion.
Al


----------



## smokin peachey (Dec 17, 2020)

I agree with Al it is a shame when a grilled cheese or hot dog gets more likes then something that is deserving of them. It definitely takes the meaning of them away. Don’t take it the wrong way I do like grilled cheese and an occasional all beef hot dog but not enough to post them looking for likes.


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 17, 2020)

I don't necessarily think we should do away with the facebook-esque Likes and associated emoticons.

I would like to see the Point system come back in some shape or form.
It meant a lot when somebody gave you a Point.
And getting more than a handful of points on a thread was almost as good as a ride on the Carousel.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 17, 2020)

I agree that the old point system was for well earned presentations Like Peachey said you can get more for a hot dog then a great prime rib.

But if someone is nice enough to give me a like then I'm gentleman enough to THANK them.

Warren


----------



## smokin peachey (Dec 17, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> I agree that the old point system was for well earned presentations Like Peachey said you can get more for a hot dog then a great prime rib.
> 
> But if someone is nice enough to give me a like then I'm gentleman enough to THANK them.
> 
> Warren


And you my friend are a fine gentleman!


----------



## NewBuilder (Dec 17, 2020)

Thanks, guys, I appreciate the advice.


----------



## texomakid (Dec 17, 2020)

After reading this thread I'm now contemplating a smoked grill cheese sandwich.........


----------



## smokin peachey (Dec 17, 2020)

texomakid said:


> After reading this thread I'm now contemplating a smoked grill cheese sandwich.........


What kind of cheese are you thinking? There are so many options with cheese variety and different types of bread. Just make sure if you are planning on posting it you use smoked cheese.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 17, 2020)

Well am I suppose to thankyou or not?

Thanks for the likes flatbroke and peachey they are appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 17, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> And you my friend are a fine gentleman!



Thanks for that comment Peachey.

Warren


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 17, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> ^^^^^^^ EXACTLY! MY RESPONSE IS EXACTLY AS CHILE’S.  I don’t thank everybody who gives me a like, but I do appreciate it. Back in the day the point system really meant something. If you got a point it was for something special. Now I just give out likes to everybody unless their thread has nothing to do with smoking meat or food & it seems that everybody does it too. Personally I wish they would just do away with the likes, it’s just like facebook & really means nothing. If you notice some of the old timers get likes for nothing more than a grilled cheese sandwich, but a newbie that puts up a beef Wellington may only get 2 or 3 responses & a couple of likes. I say get rid of it. A written thank-you for a well written thread would be much better than just hitting the like button. But of course this is only my opinion.
> Al


Al I agree, plus it's difficult keeping up with all of the likes sometimes, and you don't want to skip someone.
I liked what you said above, I hope it doesn't offend you, lol.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 17, 2020)

Mike if you click on your reaction score it will give you a list of those that have given you a like.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 17, 2020)

Thanks for the like Mike it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 17, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Mike if you click on your reaction score it will give you a list of those that have given you a like.
> 
> Warren


You mean under my name here?  I just did that and nothing happens.  On a post I made, I click on the names it shows and it puts up a list of those who liked something for that particular thread in time order. That's the only way I keep track.  I sincerely appreciate the likes, but I'd hate to omit thanking anyone for them.  Thanks for the info Warren.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 17, 2020)

Should show up if you click on the 548.

Warren


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 17, 2020)

Well...I'm SOOOO POPULAR around here, (as I Flip my long flowing Hair Back) that I Simply could not address ALL the likes I get every minute of every day, and Stay SOOOO POPULAR! I mean, C'mon  (scoffs) you "  Less " than Popular people, just don't know what tremendous Effort goes in to being, SOOOO POPULAR!......JJ

Thanks for All the likes I ever got...


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 17, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Should show up if you click on the 548.
> 
> Warren


I've been doing that, nothing happens.  Might be my browser.  I even tried it in the window that opens if you hover over the name, and the same thing.


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 17, 2020)

I didn't know this is a popularity contest.
Which clique is the cool one?


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 17, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Well...I'm SOOOO POPULAR around here, (as I Flip my long flowing Hair Back) that I Simply could not address ALL the likes I get every minute of every day, and Stay SOOOO POPULAR! I mean, C'mon  (scoffs) you "  Less " than Popular people, just don't know what tremendous Effort goes in to being, SOOOO POPULAR!......JJ
> 
> Thanks for All the likes I ever got...



 Lmao!
And just for your tremendous effort you put forth being so popular... you even get a participation award!

Ryan


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 17, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> I don't necessarily think we should do away with the facebook-esque Likes and associated emoticons.
> 
> I would like to see the Point system come back in some shape or form.
> It meant a lot when somebody gave you a Point.
> And getting more than a handful of points on a thread was almost as good as a ride on the Carousel.



Well said.  I've been saying that ever since the new Forum format came out.  But since that accomplished absolutely NOTHING, I just gave up on it.
Gary


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 17, 2020)

NewBuilder said:


> What is the proper etiquette for thanking someone when they give you a like?  A private message, responding in the





chef jimmyj said:


> Well...I'm SOOOO POPULAR around here, (as I Flip my long flowing Hair Back) that I Simply could not address ALL the likes I get every minute of every day, and Stay SOOOO POPULAR! I mean, C'mon  (scoffs) you "  Less " than Popular people, just don't know what tremendous Effort goes in to being, SOOOO POPULAR!......JJ
> 
> Thanks for All the likes I ever got...


what the what!!!! Here all this time I was thinking you was blonde


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 17, 2020)

I'll have you know, 30 years ago, I had a full head of Dark Brown Hair. NOW, not full, just Salt and Pepper with a lot of White. My kids tell me my hair is White enough and I'm FAT enough to play Santa at the Old Folks Home...Dang wise azz kids!...JJ


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 17, 2020)

What's weird to me, when I look in the mirror, I see some white, but 75% my original color from younger days.
When the Mrs. looks at me she swears it's all as white as a sheet.  Someone's a little color blind.  Hope it's not me. LOL.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 17, 2020)

In agree with the points system... 

What irritates me is when my notifications gets filled with new posts..  Go and look at these new post and all's it is a "Thanks for the Like" ... It use to be people would do that just to get their post count up so that they could say..  "Ha HAAA..  I have more post than you do" ...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 17, 2020)

It's still like that for Some!
 I admit, I  find myself hitting Like for every post I find effects me in some way. Interesting, Appealing,  Funny or Sad...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 17, 2020)

I think the like button is easier to hit & I find myself hitting it all the time too. Those old point system was a lot different, I don’t know why, but we never gave points unless the thread or comment was something special. So in my opinion the like system is just a distraction. It really doesn’t mean as much as the old point system.  I guess that is why I don’t usually thank anybody for a like, unless it’s a comment on a thread I started. Actually I appreciate all the likes I have gotten for answers to questions, way more than the one’s that I have gotten for a thread I created.
Al


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 17, 2020)

Thanks for the like


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 17, 2020)

A member once asked, " What can I get with my Points? " My favorite answer was, " 1000 points and $7 will get you a Coffee at Starbucks! "...JJ


----------



## bbqbrett (Dec 17, 2020)

After reading this thread I feel like I should give a like to every post...but I wont.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 17, 2020)

I only Thank people for the Likes they give me on a Thread I started., and I add it to the bottom of my Thank You for their comment itself.

I never make a separate post just to thank someone for a "Like", unless it was on a thread I started.

Bear


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 17, 2020)

bbqbrett said:


> After reading this thread I feel like I should give a like to every post...but I wont.


Thanks for the almost like


----------



## daveomak (Dec 17, 2020)

I give "likes" to stuff I  think is important to the forum members...


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 17, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> A member once asked, " What can I get with my Points? " My favorite answer was, " 1000 points and $7 will get you a Coffee at Starbucks! "...JJ



This post was shamefully written just to generate more likes for the poster.  

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 17, 2020)

If I post a thread and someone responds to it in some fashion. Then I'll try my best to let them know that I read it and appreciate it. 

If someone likes a comment I made on someone else's thread. Then chances are I won't respond to it because they enjoyed, agreed with, found something I wrote helpful. 

I like threads if I find them entertaining, well presented, helpful, or different. I'll also like a newbies thread to help give them some confidence in posting. 

Chris


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 17, 2020)

It was a very good question that was asked! Hard to know what to do when you're new. I've been a member for awhile but was a lurker for a long time. So I remember the point system as a lurker but not sure I understood it at the time, now I do, even tho it's not used anymore.  I can understand why it was liked in the old format,  not sure if it can be added back to this format or not...I kinda like the idea but it's up to the people in charge,  they do alot to make this forum what it is, which I'm very grateful to them for what they do.  I will say I don't have Facebook, never have,  never will. SMF is my facebook.  As far as likes go...if I post a thread and someone likes but doesn't write a comment I try to say thank you to all those people.  Guess just kinda watched what other members did when I was a newbie.  Now in posts others have started and someone makes a comment that I like or agree with I'll give em a like. If a newbie posts something I will usually give them a like,  unless they are doing something in an unsafe manner (as in curing or food safety). We were all newbies once and need a little confidence. 

That's my 15 cents worth anyways!
Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 17, 2020)

As far as hair color goes... I grew up a bleach blond farm boy! As I got older hair color got a little darker.  Still a full head of hair but my wife commented a few years ago I was getting white hairs (damn kids lol). I said nope, they are just really blond! But then again I have a bit of a belly so now my story is... I'm a well rounded,  distinguished individual (with my whitish hairs)

Ryan


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 18, 2020)

OK OK enough about hair you are insulting those of us that have a wide part. Mine being from ear to ear.
   

Warren


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 18, 2020)

Well I got a full head of WHITE hair, but it’s been that way since I was in my 50’s!
Al


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 18, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> OK OK enough about hair you are insulting those of us that have a wide part. Mine being from ear to ear.
> 
> 
> Warren



Thanks guys for all the likes (laughs).

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 18, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Well I got a full head of WHITE hair, but it’s been that way since I was in my 50’s!
> Al


 Al I had lost most of mine before I was 30.

Warren


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 18, 2020)

"I'm not going bald....  Just getting more head"  .....

Man..  were really running of the road now...  aren't we  ?? ?      LOL


----------



## forktender (Dec 18, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> Few do, most don't.
> Some will personally thank each and every Like they get in a thread, any thread, not just their own threads.
> I imagine there might be some that use PMs.
> 
> ...


Same here, it seems weird to me thanking someone for liking me. LOL 
I never really understood the thanks for the likes but whatever makes people happy I'm good with. Then again I thought the whole points thing were just as bad.


----------



## Inscrutable (Dec 19, 2020)

I hesitated to weigh in as relatively new here without the standing of most of you, and didn’t want my comments to sound ungrateful and pejorative. Guess by now all viewpoints have been expressed and we are on to vanishing hair  

I find an actual comment or reaction to a post, even if just ‘nice’ or ‘interesting’ or ‘good job’ or whatever is more rewarding than a Like. Feels like a written thank you note vs an email.  But not that we need it, but always nice to have some form of acknowledgement of efforts, accomplishments, or contributions. Guess I can understand a Like in lieu of any comment if one feels they don’t have anything to add.

 The Thanks thing feels like sending a thank you note FOR a thank you note. I suppose thanking everyone now for all my likes is another rung down the ladder like a mass email blast to undisclosed recipients and doesn’t put that genie back in the bottle.     Sorry if I’ve appeared unappreciative for not doing so.


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 19, 2020)

I personally don't think much of the like system and rarely use it. I don't usually hit the button and usually don't acknowledge them when received. I think for the most part it's just a popularity thing and a few feel they need all the likes as some kind of status thing kind of like "oh I have more likes than so and so or more than anybody whatever. If I really like something I usually comment in the thread but I will admit I don't read every thread and post the site has gotten to busy to do that anymore. I've heard that some members actually ask for likes from their "friends".  I'm glad some people do like the like stuff and it's good for those who do but just because I or anybody else didn't hit the like button that doesn't mean your post wasn't liked by them just as if you didn't get a thank you for every like you've given doesn't mean people don't appreciate them. Again those are my personal thoughts.


----------



## motocrash (Dec 20, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> If you notice some of the old timers get likes for nothing more than a grilled cheese sandwich, but a newbie that puts up a beef Wellington may only get 2 or 3 responses & a couple of likes.


Right on Al, I have noticed this phenomenon too, gas station heat lamp food gets likes and raves.
This seems even more prevalent when the maker of the gas station heat lamp food refers to themself in the 3rd person.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 21, 2020)

motocrash said:


> Right on Al, I have noticed this phenomenon too, gas station heat lamp food gets likes and raves.
> This seems even more prevalent when the maker of the gas station heat lamp food refers to themself in the 3rd person.




LOL---That reminds me of a place that is no more:
The best store bought Chicken we ever had around my area was from a Gas Station on the corner of "5 Points" in Bethlehem, PA. It put "Kentucky Fried Rocks" to shame & was much better than others, to the point that I would drive 15 miles out of my way to get "Chicken & Taters" from that Gas Station.  
Last I saw, that whole lot is empty--No Gas station, No Chicken!! 

Bear


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 21, 2020)

Watch out for JJ

He got the like gun


----------



## forktender (Dec 22, 2020)

I can feel the Christmas joy in the air.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 22, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> LOL---That reminds me of a place that is no more:
> The best store bought Chicken we ever had around my area was from a Gas Station on the corner of "5 Points" in Bethlehem, PA. It put "Kentucky Fried Rocks" to shame & was much better than others, to the point that I would drive 15 miles out of my way to get "Chicken & Taters" from that Gas Station.
> Last I saw, that whole lot is empty--No Gas station, No Chicken!!
> 
> Bear



EAT HERE AND GET GAS Kind of place


----------

